# ¿Qué estabas fotografiando?



## Verräter

Hola, ¿alguien podría decirme una traducción para esa pregunta?

¿Sería correcto "*was warst dir fotografieren*"? (supongo que no)

Vielen dank.


----------



## FranParis

Was hast Du fotografiert?


----------



## heidita

Verräter said:


> ¿Sería correcto "*was warst dir fotografieren*"?  (supongo que no)
> 
> Vielen dank.


 
Was hast Du fotografiert? Was fotografiertest Du da?


----------



## Aurin

También puedes incluir el adverbio "gerade":
Was hast du (da) gerade fotografiert?


----------



## Verräter

Sabía que mi frase era incorrecta....pero ahora que la vuelvo a leer veo que lo era más de lo que recordaba, haha.

Pero, una cosa "*was hast du fotografiert?*" se traduciría como "_¿qué has fotografiado?_".
¿Qué estabas fotografiando? hace referencia a 'que estaba fotografiando esa persona en ese determinado momento/instante'.

¿Seguiría siendo empleada la misma estructura?


----------



## FranParis

Creo que no hay pasado continuo en alleman..


----------



## muycuriosa

Verräter said:


> Pero, una cosa "*was hast du fotografiert?*" se traduciría como "_¿qué has fotografiado?_".
> ¿Qué estabas fotografiando? hace referencia a 'que estaba fotografiando esa persona en ese determinado momento/instante'.
> 
> ¿Seguiría siendo empleada la misma estructura?


 
Como ya lo ha dicho Aurin, podrías decir: 
'Was hast du da gerade fotografiert?' o 'Was hast du da eben fotografiert?'
'gerade' (y un poco también el 'da') expresan más o menos 'estar haciendo'.

Es verdad que la diferencia entre las dos estructuras no es tan clara en alemán como en espanol, pero existe, y son sobre todo las palabras 'gerade' o 'eben' las que la expresan.


----------

